# Why would anyone get a high-energy Vizsla as a pet?



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I've read a few posts lately about puppy owners who are having issues owning their Vizslas.

Got me wondering if we, as a breed hobbyist group, are doing enough to educate others on what a Vizsla really is?

Because a dog is beautiful and elegant does not make a reason to own these high-powered hunting dogs.

Do we do the breed a disservice not to dissuade those who we come across and think that a Vizsla would make a good pet?

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/08/pet-or-sporting-dog.html
Rod
http://redbirddog.blogspot.com


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I think this is a rhetorical question, redbirddog, but I'm going to post a reply, anyway. 

I believe many people want to have a Vizsla because the breed is touted all over the Internet as a lovable family dog! Case in point:

http://animal.discovery.com/videos/dogs-101-vizsla.html

Even Bernard C. Boggs, a true authority on the breed, devotes an entire chapter in his book, "The Vizlsa", to the Vizsla - Owner Relationship (Chapter 5, pages 66 - 77). Also, I believe in my heart (that is to say I know) that a Vizsla can be happy whether or not his owner is actually a hunter. My Willie boy hunts every single day, even though I don't. He is happy and well-balanced. He gets a ton of exercise. 

That said, I also think that the Vizsla is NOT a great choice for the first-time dog owner, due to its very high energy level! I think the literature could do more to stress this fact. 

Your Bailey and Chloe have an ideal life, certainly! But my Willie, who came to me gun-shy, is just as happy to be hunting without those frightening guns going off all over the place. And the alternative for Willie was to remain on death row, and eventually get "the needle". 

In summary, I think the first-time dog owner should consider a more sedate breed... but I also think the Vizsla can be happy in a non-hunting home, given the right set of circumstances (large fenced area for hunting, regular running, lots and lots of play time, etc.).


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Redbirddog, great post! In Germany, for example, Vizslas rarely are sold as family pets. Most of the breeders will only sell them as hunting dogs. I, however, do believe Vizsla can be a great family dog if allowed to participate in most daily activities and getting lots of exercise, work, and mental stimulation. 

Sophie was our breeder's pick puppy thought to have promising show dog future, but turned out not to be what expected and was put up for sale. She was a very, very high-energy Vizsla, a bit timid and overly submissive. We have put LOADS of work into her, and she has become the greatest companion (at home, out in the woods, around people) one could ever ask for  

I also agree with *mswhipple* that Vizsla is not a good choice for first-timers. The words "high-energy dog" is an understatement! Should be more like "high-energy lifestyle 24/7 dog"


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> In summary, I think the first-time dog owner should consider a more sedate breed... but I also think the Vizsla can be happy in a non-hunting home, given the right set of circumstances (large fenced area for hunting, regular running, lots and lots of play time, etc.).


mswhipple,
You make the point well in your reply. Chloe is gun shy and she never goes "hunting", but like your Willie, hunts all the time we are out in the hills. Hunting was nothing I cared about until I got my Vizslas, and I really only hunt because I love to watch my Bailey do what he does very well.

It is the environment and the Vizsla, as a pet, that you touch upon what concerns me. Family dog? We, as a breed hobbyist group, have people come up to us and say what wonderful looking dogs we have. We are flattered. When they ask us about them, I believe we should be straight with them and say "They are devils in red coats at times", which they are.

I like hunting with Bailey. This occupies maybe 1% of our time together. Throw in field trials and hunt tests and it goes up to 2%. The other 99% of the time he is is a pet, but a very loving and demanding one. Chloe is a pet 100% of the time.

We have had 6 breeds of dogs over the last 36 years of marriage and the Vizsla is the *most demanding by far*.

RBD


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Then we are in 100% agreement. "Devils in red coats" -- HA! That's a good one! Yes, we should always be straightforward with others about exactly what a Vizsla is, for the sake of the dog. Hunting is in their blood, and Willie is happiest when he's hunting.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

I find this thread so interesting! We are first-time Vizsla owners and I will say that I thought we had done our due diligence - researched the breed for a year, talked with other Vizsla owners, spent time with Vizslas, read books about Vizslas....and we still felt a bit unprepared when Pippa came into our home  (I feel badly that a lot of times when I post on here it is to find suggestions for situations that arise with Miss P....I need to start posting about all the great times we have with her too!)

My husband and I do not hunt, but we are out on the trails hiking multiple times a week and on the weekends for hours. We are also runners and hoping to make Pippa a running partner. We hired a trainer since the day we got Pippa and are running her through all the necessary obedience classes so that when she is old enough we can do some agility training with her. All this to say that I guess I don't believe a Vizsla needs a "hunting home", but I do believe that you need to make a 110% commitment to providing love, attention, jobs, and work for your Vizsla. 

And I agree she is the most high-maintenance pet I have ever owned, but she has also been (no question) a great addition to our family.


----------



## labar349 (Oct 14, 2010)

We are a first time dog owner family who adopted our Sophie a year ago as a 9 week old puppy. I knew nothing about dogs and always considered myself a cat person. My husband did a lot of research before deciding a female Vizsla was the dog for us. We do not hunt nor do we live on a big farm but Sophie has thrived in our home in Arizona. Yes, she has a lot of energy but she LOVES our daily walks of 4-5 miles and swims in our heated (we keep it heated all year) pool a few times a day. We spend the summer in Maine and this summer Sophie had a blast - swimming, sailing, motor-boating, canoeing, and walking in the woods or along the water. She bonded with other family members, showed immense patience getting to know some other family cats, and rode in the car from Arizona to Maine and then back better than most humans. We also do a lot of training or games every day to reinforce her manners. She is an amazing pet - almost human like at times and yes she has periods of "crazies" or being naughty - similar to our two 20 something kids but with redirection, love, humor, and patience she continues to learn. Sophie loves to meet new people, sometimes she is shy but usually warms up fast and she loves to play with other dogs big and small. When we first got her I wondered what in the world had we done but I can not imagine Sophie not being a part of our lives. She is 100% a family dog, so smart, extremely loving, amazing company and so much fun. I could not imagine life without her. Yes, she takes time and work but so did our kids. The only thing I would say is a Vizsla is not the best family dog if someone is not around most of the days. My husband and I tag team it most of the time or arrange for her to play at a pet sitter if we need to be gone. I just don't want the wrong message getting out there that they are only for "hunting" families because that is absolutely not true in our case. What needs to be said is they are not for a family unless someone is there with them most of the time to interact, play, love and most importantly to teach. I refer to this forum a lot for ideas and opinions and have found it very helpful. I do not post often as I am a novice but feel that maybe you are a little off in thinking Vizslas are only for hunting families or families with prior dog experience because we are neither and our life is so much richer because or our Sophie.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I think most reputable breeders are responsible about this. We were very carefully screened to make sure we understood the demands of owning a V, asked about our lifestyle and previous dog ownership experience. Of course, some of it was still a surprise (you can be told, but you have to experience it to really understand), but we were not just handed a puppy.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Good topic. 
Most dogs come from some kind of work related background. 
In my opinion the art of hunting is slowly disappearing. My grand father's brother was a hunter, kept horses as well. He was hunting with 3 dogs at once, makes me wonder if he even needed a gun. 
I heard stories from him, when training dogs they would steady the gun on the dog's head. If it flinched, the dog was no good or ready for hunting. Same with aggression... those dogs which showed any sings of too much "independent minded thinking" would not be allowed to breed. 

These days, people who never owned a dog have a very steep learning curve ahead of them (especially with Vizsla dogs), however, not impossible. Takes time, courage, inner strength and above all love and respect the dog.

Only my opinion,
Julius


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I think the original question is perhaps in need of extrapolation in order really be fair. As some others have pointed out, not all people who have a Vizsla/GSP/EP/Waimerana, as a pet are experienced dog owners and conversely not all are inexperienced. 

So perhaps the OP question, might be better asked as "Why would an inexperienced person get a high drive anything as a pet?"

I for one have two and 2/7th's high drive hunting dogs. One German Shorthaired pointer who is a freakin enrgiser bunny, a 7 month old V boy and my 2/7th's, which is my 10 month old V boy who I have one or two days a week.

My GSP is the highest drive and the most prey and scent motivated of all three, most likely due to a couple of things, one being she is older and two being her start to life. 

As such, I need to focus more attention in terms of exercise and mental stimulation with her than the two boys. But, all my dogs are pets. I do not show them, hunt them, track them. Although, next winter, some tracking and non lethal birding might be on the cards as she loves doing it with me on our bush walks each day. She will point it, stalk it, hold on my command and flush when I tell her. This, by the way is with no training apart from our daily walks and her and i working it out together.

OK, so my point is this, an experienced, especially a V or GSP or similiar experienced dog owner can have one as a pet without issue as they understand the need to exercise, stimulate and explore their natural instincts.

However, also on the flip side of that, is that even an inexperienced dog owner has the capability to learn and be able to meet the needs of a high drive Vizsla.

Just because you don't hunt or track, doesn't mean you are not going to give a V a life of happiness and fulfilment. 

Do some people go into it with too little knowledge? perhaps, but that is what this type of forum is all about, so those who don't know, can find out off those who do. I see it as the responsibility of those who do know, to spread the word so those who don't learn and their dog is happier as a result.

As an aside, I now have a 7 month old boy due to a family not understanding what it takes to keep one happy. they thankfully chose the best action for the dog, not them. which was to find him a home where he would be stimulated and exercised well. Not all people are capable of separating their emotions to this level and make the best decision for the dog. But it highlights an issue of ignorance on the behalf of some people. But, once again, this isn't criticism, I still think most people who really love dogs, regardless of experience will soon work out, that they either need to step it up, or hand it over!!

BTW, this dog has gone from insanely manic to the most placid Vizsla I have ever seen in one week. Stimulation and exercise is the difference. By about day three, he worked out he got out each day and now is just hte most well behaved 7 month old I have ever seen.

I live in Melbourne Australia, in the suburbs on a 800m2 block in a 4 bedroom single story brick house with a good patch of grass out the back and bush walking tracks within 5 minutes drive. My dogs are pets, they are happy, content and love every moment of every day. I say to all those who are inexpereinced, research, learn and give it a go. If it doesn;t work out there are more people who want tham than Vizslas avaialable!!!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

> [tt]I say to all those who are inexpereinced, research, learn and give it a go. If it doesn;t work out there are more people who want tham than Vizslas avaialable!!! [/tt]


Ozkar, you taking on the pup was wonderful. Here in the US, Vizsla rescue is under staffed and under funded. 

The jist of the post was to point out that when people see our good-looking athletic dogs and think of getting one, we be truthful about the real commitment it takes to give them happy homes.

I am home with a case of shingles and am in quite a bit of pain. I HAVE to grab the dogs and go out to walk them for at least an hour because they are bouncing off the walls. 

I'd rather be in bed.

I hold Vizsla owners to the high standard of giving their dogs the life fitting for their constitution. Otherwise get a beagle or terrier.

Sick but still going.
RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Agreed. Been suffering with Polymyalgia all year myself. If it's too painful to walk, I put the mountain bike on the back of the car and I ride around our usual bushwalk. It's flat enough to manage even when i'm screwed. 

But, I would rather put myself through the pain for an hour, than have them destroy our house!!!!!    

But it does require some effort and those who know, should be open with that when asked.

Another great example, it's been pissing it down (That's raining heavily here in Oz) all morning, but still, the three of us went out and had an hour walking through the bush in the rain. I had my goretex everything on and still got wet, they were drowned rats at the end of it, but happy. First time I have seen my pointer want to get back into the car at the end of the walk!!!!!

It will fine up a little later today and I will take them out again and another short one before bed. 

But, once you have had a Vizsla, it is hard to have anything else. My GSP is a sweet girl and she is smart, obedient and fun, but she is not a Vizsla. There is something very unique in a V that I have not yet seen in any other dog. While my pointer shares lots of traits of the Vizsla, they are very different in a lot of ways. Not just personality of the individual dog either. I have friends with pointers and with V's and we all say the same thing. I would find it hard not to have one in my life!!!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Ozkar said:


> Another great example, it's been pissing it down (That's raining heavily here in Oz) all morning, but still, the three of us went out and had an hour walking through the bush in the rain. I had my goretex everything on and still got wet, they were drowned rats at the end of it, but happy. First time I have seen my pointer want to get back into the car at the end of the walk!!!!!


I always say - there isn't bad weather, just need to dress right! I too wear goretex gear from head to toe on rainy/snowy days. Even when I'm sick, I take my V. out in the "jungle" behind the house. It's just plain woods, no trails or anything, hard to walk through especially during winter months... but it doesn't matter! Actually, Sophie's a real couch potato once she's got her run


----------

